# Fort Myers Woodcraft Store Closed



## Super Dave (Apr 16, 2011)

Yesterday was a sad day in Fort Myers FL. After 3 years our local Woodcraft store closed. I went in Thursday and the owner Scott gave me the bad news. Although most things can be purchased from catalogs and on-line venders, it was always nice to visit the store, see the employees, and see what you are buying before you get it. 

If we don't support our local stores, they will go away. The Fort Myers Woodcraft was a great asset to the woodworkers of Southwest Florida, and will be missed. Scott, Rich, and all the employees were always a pleasure to deal with,very helpful, and will be missed.

I thank Scott, for all of his efforts, and wish him and his staff good luck in their future endeavors.

Dave Sutton


----------



## mredburn (Apr 16, 2011)

I went up Friday, I had heard it was going to close and I wanted to stop in and say good bye.  I tried to support them as much as  I could but it was a 22 mile one way trip for me. Most of the time shipping was cheaper than driveing up to the store. Still they will be missed and Im sorry they didnt make it. 

Mike


----------



## pensbydesign (Apr 16, 2011)

22 miles? is that really that far in today's world.


----------



## leestoresund (Apr 16, 2011)

+1
And Rockler is about 18 miles away and  Highland Woodworking is about 30 miles away. Although I do try to plan my trips with other destinations close by.
For me 20 miles is my normal commute.

Lee


----------



## manatee (Apr 16, 2011)

Our Sarasota store closed a couple of years ago after only being opened a short time. I guess the nearest store now is Clearwater.


----------



## Padre (Apr 16, 2011)

It's hard to compete with online sales.  People are getting much more savvy when it comes to making online purchases.  With stores that specialize in one market, in this instance wood working, it is harder and harder to make it unless they diversify.  Hence the 'big box' stores.

I have a Woodcraft about 3 miles from my house and I support it as much as I can.  On the other hand, I am on a fixed income and will buy an item as the lowest possible price.  I always give them a chance to 'price match,' but sometimes they can't.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 16, 2011)

Always sorry to hear one of "our" stores has closed... I like to pop into the local Woodcraft every time I'm in the neighborhood, which is becoming less and less here lately... it's still an hours drive - almost 50 miles for me to "pop" into either of the ones close to me... one in Knoxville and one in Chattanooga...


----------



## witz1976 (Apr 16, 2011)

pensbydesign said:


> 22 miles? is that really that far in today's world.




My thoughts exactly, it is 194 miles one way to the closest Woodcraft and 164 miles to the closest Rockler  sheesh I drive close to 20 miles just to get to work:tongue::biggrin:


----------



## LeeR (Apr 16, 2011)

I frequent our Woodcraft often. I bought my lathe and bandsaw from them, and numerous accessories. And when it comes to buying wood, I am not going to mail order lumber without seeing it in person. Pen blanks is another issue, I've bought from sellers here with no reservations.

Our Woodcraft (northern Colorado), and the store in Denver, are for sale. Probably not a good indicator of either store's financial heath.


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 16, 2011)

This was a disappointment. The store was a great place for our local chapter meetings. At least we had ONE. I wish the best for Scott, Rich, Cindy Lee and, all the others.


----------



## BKelley (Apr 16, 2011)

Sorry to hear of the store closing in Ft. Myers. I just returned from Woodcraft in Alpharetta Georgia, a 30 mile round trip.  I am pretty much a regular there.  Yes I could buy online, and some times do.  If at all possibe I buy from my local stores.  I believe in keeping the money in my local area.
What little money is lost in gas is gained with a friendly hello, coffee and dough nuts and letting me browse until my hearts content (and my tongue hanging out).
I'm all for keeping the local economy strong.  

Ben


----------



## mredburn (Apr 16, 2011)

21 miles each way is 2 gallons of gas, that $7.75 to drive there and back I can have it shipped in for less from most places I buy. Unfortunatly I also had very little I have needed from Woodcraft. I have bought less than 10 kits from them since they have been open. If you havent noticed I dont use kits. I drove up once for something they had in the flier on sale and they didnt have one. THey didnt carry it because it cost a lot if they didnt sell it. Since I wanted it for a christmas present ordering it and waiting was a no go. I dont travel much these days if I dont have to and ther was nothing in the surrounding area that I needed to combine the trips.  Anyway its still a shame that this came about. Yes they were always freindly and great to deal with. Im not sure they had donuts and coffee.
Mike


----------



## bluwolf (Apr 16, 2011)

I don't know about the other stores but the Ft. Myers store had a sign in the window that said "Pets Allowed". I always took my pony of a dog in there with me. He'd lie around anywhere he felt like it and nobody ever said a word. 

Scot, the owner would have to step over him to get behind his own counter. I'd start to tell him to move but Scot said he was fine where he was. 

Everyone was good to him but I think Cindy lee was his favorite. When she was there he would lay behind the counter with her. A couple times a customer stepped up to the counter and when Cindy went to wait on them he stood up on the counter next to her. Without missing a beat Cindy said, "Can we help you?"

I bore you with that little story because I don't know many businesses where your dog can get away with that kinda crap. I know I will miss them.

Mike


----------



## Woodlvr (Apr 16, 2011)

Mike I like your story, I love it when animals are involved.  I am guessing that it was a franchise store? Does WC even have any of their own stores open anywhere? I used to hear stories of the great deals and specials that they pulled off, of course they could do that they were a corporate store.


----------



## pensbydesign (Apr 17, 2011)

Woburn ma and Springfield VA are corporate stores, i believe the rest are franchise stores


----------



## Rangertrek (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorry to see a great store close.  I just wish I HAD a Store within 25 miles.  Nothing near me for 180 miles!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 17, 2011)

The only problem I ever had with a Woodcraft store... I felt their pen kits were a little over priced... I liked the local store's selection of pen blanks... I don't buy many any more as I'm doing fewer and fewer pens... they have some pretty good deals on some of their wood down in the "basement" and of course they host the local turning club which is about 50 strong at every meeting..... I haven't been up lately because the meeting is at night and nearly a 50 mile one way trip for me... but I did buy my big lathe from them and got a really good deal... they even suggested I wait about a month before I bought it because they were going on sale then... could have sold it to me a full price, but instead thought about good customer service vs higher profit for them.  I hope they can stay around... it's fun just to wander around and look at all and drool over all the stuff they have.


----------



## Cindylee (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks Mike. I didn't see this until today. I miss your baby. Oh and you too!  Lol  Scott's dog Holly always came to work with him. And we loved seeing people spending time with their pooches. We all miss the store and our customers. We almost had a coffee klatch. Guys would come in and just hang out an tell tall tales.  Nowhere around here to get that kind of service or products.  Although I am probably biased about the service. Unfortunately Corporate set the franchisees up for failure and did not support them. Their answer to everything was order online.


----------



## penmaker1967 (Jun 23, 2015)

my closest store which was in Greensboro closed last year now I have to go to the queen city to go to a woodcraft store so I make it worth it when I go but the wife doesn't like it because I spend to much money but she tells me that she will be ok with it.


----------



## TonyL (Jun 23, 2015)

We have 3 within a 15 mile radius (Peachtree WW, Woodcraft 5 miles from Peachtree, and Rockler 10 miles from WC). They are all large stores. I don't understand how they all "make a living".


----------

